# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Клип на мою аранжировку. Веснянка - Побреду.

## Владимир Матвийчук

Мой аранж, запись, сведение, мастеринг, идея, сценарий, постановка, частично сьёмка.




Комментируйте, спрашивайте - отвечу :)

----------

